# Paris is Gone



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2021)

It's been a long relationship with a smack dab crazy dog. Anybody that reads my posts knows about Paris, a Great Pyrenees. Paris was a free throw away dog, a chicken killer. While I don't recommend taking on a problem dog as your very first LGD, it worked out, finally, for us. Her story begins here.






						My Pyrenees Doesn't Guard Sheep, Goats or Chase Bears  Hawk! post #26
					

Paris is our girl's name. She was given to us as a 10 month old because she was killing chickens. Ya'll know the story.......a youngster turned loose on 3 acres full of chickens with no supervision. Her owners would find dead chickens with no teeth marks, but wet (slobbered) and dead. So she was...



					www.backyardherds.com
				








__





						Paris is Calling Me With Her Eyes!
					

Every evening, Paris parks herself in front of the patio glass doors, staring intently through them straight at me, sitting in my recliner. This is after I feed her. She won't eat until I go outside and praise her. Actually, I gush praise like a broken water main. I tell her, You are so smart...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




In September 2014, we bought a doublewide mobile home on 8 acres, we moved on February 14, 2015, our 19th anniversary. Paris's world turned upside down. From her safe, small city backyard, she went to another backyard (there was no fence so we had to put up a backyard fence for her) but out in the country with brand new threats, those terrible DEER that walked right up to her fence and drove her insane. As we put up more fence, then we got SHEEP! Paris was convinced that sheep must be a cross between the devil and a tiger and I must be protected from sheep monsters and she attacked them. Sigh....... Here we go again.....Training her to sheep took awhile, I had to train her, HER way, so that she understood.





__





						Paris Has Begun Lamb Training
					

We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/my-pyrenees-doesnt-guard-sheep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/  We no longer live in town...



					www.backyardherds.com
				





Paris's story ended yesterday. She taught me more than I ever taught her. I will always love her and remember her. Paris had been in decline, slowly leaving a little each day. My husband, BJ died on September 20 and she missed him terribly, Paris loved BJ above all else. She loved me, but absolutely adored her BJ. All of a sudden, he was gone and she didn't understand why. BJ didn't feed her every day anymore, he didn't love her, ruffle up her fur and talk baby talk to her any more, she had to settle for me. She still had a shine to her eyes, but the light was fading. She got down in her back legs and could barely get up. She no longer ran to the gate to bark at trucks that went by, she stationed herself midway up the driveway, under an oak tree, where The Queen could preside over her queendom and bark from there. At night she moved under the porch. My girl was leaving me. Some nights, she refused her food. I made that call to the vet that we all dread, but know that it is for the best. They were booked up and set a time and day that just happened to be the same day that my husband, the love of my life, died 1 month ago. Hard on me, but how appropriate for both of them.

I put Paris in the back seat of the truck on some towels. She laid out and didn't even move much. She was tired. At the vet's I called and told them we were there, I was not going to put her through more trauma to take her in. The vet came out with his assistant, I sat in the front, where I could reach between the seats and stroke her as she went to sleep. The vet checked for a heartbeat, there was none. Paris didn't hurt anymore.

It has been a wild ride on the crazy train. From a scared cowering 1 year old, to The Queen of the World, Paris has been an adventure all in herself. It took 2 years to teach her not to attack the chickens. In our small backyard in town, Paris ruled. She protected the chickens from cats, raccoons, possums and hawks. Oh, I forgot motorcycles, trucks, especially garbage trucks, neighbors who dared walk in their own yards, falling acorns, people who walked down the street, anything and everything. Paris was fierce.

At age 88, my Mom had a stroke and we moved her in with us. She liked to go out on the back deck and pet Paris. Paris got so excited to see Mom, that she would stand on her hind legs, waving her front paws, right in front of Mom. One flick of the paw would have sent that tiny woman crashing down, but Paris never touched her. It was a special delight for both of them.

Paris really bloomed and came into her own when we moved to 8 acres in Lindale. That's when we discovered our screwy dog killed snakes. She hated snakes and watching her doing a deadly dance with a snake was awe inspiring. Deadly for the snake, not her. We usually killed it and then let her have it to kill over and over, but sometimes she found it first and we would find the pieces.

After Paris got the idea that sheep were not going to rip me to shreds, Paris became their protector and guard. She respected the ewes while giving birth, stayed close, but gave them space. She came and got me to "show" me where a ewe had newborns, looking back to make sure I was following. Paris fulfilled her destiny, what her breed had done for a thousand years and she took pride in a job well done.

I tried to move Paris to pastures, but she wouldn't have it. 30 minutes and she was climbing the gate or digging out to go back to her beloved back yard. Just. Not. Happening. The Queen has spoken. So we ran a fence from the back yard to the back of the sheep barn. We could open up all the gates and Paris could run to the front fence and chase trucks from the inside of the fence. As usual, it was Paris's way or no way.

Early summer this year, we took the weaned lambs that Paris was guarding, to auction. The Cornish Cross meat chickens were ready and we slaughtered them. I put a couple of ram lambs I held back in "her" side pasture and back yard, but she decided she was done. She dug out and came to the front yard. I'm kinda dumb sometimes, and I put her back, she dug out again and came to the front yard. Several times of this and I finally began to get a glimmer. Paris was telling me that she was retired. BJ and I laughed about it. As usual, it was her way. Paris became a front yard, under the porch in the cool dirt, dog. She enjoyed her retirement, ruling over her universe. I'm going to miss her.

I took these pictures 8  years ago of BJ and Paris. They are my favorites. The adoring look between these two is plain and easy to see. Every dog should be so loved and every man should be so fortunate to have loved a dog like Paris.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 21, 2021)

A wonderful tribute to a great, well loved dog!   I can see them together again  Just "her way"!


----------



## Margali (Oct 21, 2021)

Wonderful pictures. The bottom one would make a gorgoeus canvas.
*HUGS*


----------



## Finnie (Oct 21, 2021)

Goodbye, dear Paris. You were awesome! ❤️

You know, Bay, it sorta makes it easier when you see it coming and then when it’s time to admit that it’s time, you know you are making the right decision. Of course it still hurts, but the kind of hurt that you can be proud about, knowing that you gave her the best life, and the best possible ending too.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 21, 2021)

I know what that dog meant to you and I am so sorry but you are right and she is no longer in pain.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2021)

Paris is buried in the woods with Joe, my heart horse. We had to put him down August 18, 2020. It grieved me so much I can’t even write his story. It seemed the right thing to do, to put them together.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 21, 2021)

Sending lots of hugs! 
I am not always the most emotional person, but that brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 21, 2021)

@Baymule  you know that I sent my thoughts to you.... she was an individual... and did her duty well in her own way on her own terms.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule  you know that I sent my thoughts to you.... she was an individual... and did her duty well in her own way on her own terms.


You got that right. HER own way on HER terms.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Oct 22, 2021)

Hugs to you!  I have read so many of your posts about your farm that i feel like I know you.  I now have 2 of these great beauties and I know my heart will break when something happens to one of them.  They were full of matted fur and their nails need attention, but i know you have made a post or 2 or 3 about how to make it better.  I think they are training me sometimes.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Oct 23, 2021)

Dang it woman you've made me cry


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 26, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Dang it woman you've made me cry


X2


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Oct 27, 2021)

Beautiful story - I laughed and cried. Such a beautiful strong dog, and losing her so close to your husband is brutal to say the least, so very sorry for yet another loss. But she had an amazing life, was loved well and is now keeping your beloved company. You are an incredible woman; I have seen your strength and determination as you have shared your life with all of us, I am honored to call you friend!! Blessings and prayers surround you.


----------



## bethh (Oct 27, 2021)

Bay, my heart breaks for you.  The love and wisdom that you've shared has meant so much to me.  Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and that I'm sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2021)

I am so sorry. I know she was beloved and that you gave her the best life. Hugs to you.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you @Hideaway Pines and @messybun i appreciate it. 

@bethh all that dog wisdom came from Paris.


----------



## Spokeless Wheel (Oct 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> It's been a long relationship with a smack dab crazy dog. Anybody that reads my posts knows about Paris, a Great Pyrenees. Paris was a free throw away dog, a chicken killer. While I don't recommend taking on a problem dog as your very first LGD, it worked out, finally, for us. Her story begins here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sorry for your losses.  Such beautiful memories. May together they RIP in Gods care !


----------



## Stephine (Oct 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> It's been a long relationship with a smack dab crazy dog. Anybody that reads my posts knows about Paris, a Great Pyrenees. Paris was a free throw away dog, a chicken killer. While I don't recommend taking on a problem dog as your very first LGD, it worked out, finally, for us. Her story begins here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! And I didn’t know you lost your husband. I am so so sorry! What a lovely tribute.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 27, 2021)

I love the picture of BJ and Paris staring into each other's souls.   

In her own way Paris was telling you she wanted to go to BJ.  She chose her own time.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Oct 27, 2021)

Truly a beautiful, but sad story! You must be a writer.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Oct 28, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Truly a beautiful, but sad story! You must be a writer.


If she isn't she sure missed her calling in life.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 28, 2021)

Just found this thread.  Gosh, Miss Baymule!  You have had two heart rending events!  May you find peace during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Marie2020 (Oct 29, 2021)

Baymule said:


> It's been a long relationship with a smack dab crazy dog. Anybody that reads my posts knows about Paris, a Great Pyrenees. Paris was a free throw away dog, a chicken killer. While I don't recommend taking on a problem dog as your very first LGD, it worked out, finally, for us. Her story begins here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm deeply saddened by your second loss, so much so that words fail me. 

My dear friend you are beyond brave and such beautiful lady.  ❤️💞


----------



## Marie2020 (Oct 29, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Dang it woman you've made me cry


In floods here


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks to all my friends here for such support. Y'all have no idea what it means to me.


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 30, 2021)

Baymule I’m so sorry about Paris. Rest assured she and your husband are together. What wonderful pictures you posted of them together. You have to be one of the strongest people I know. As painful as it can be, know that I (and others I’m sure) appreciate your words and draw strength from them.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 31, 2021)

My heart goes out to you in this hard season, Bay. I wish I lived closer so I could hug you really hard and cry with you sometime.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you @Beekissed and @Blue Sky for the kind words. I appreciate the support of my friends here on BYH, maybe you can't give me a hug in person, but I can feel the love that is sent my way.


----------



## Marie2020 (Nov 7, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Thank you @Beekissed and @Blue Sky for the kind words. I appreciate the support of my friends here on BYH, maybe you can't give me a hug in person, but I can feel the love that is sent my way.


💞❤️


----------

